# still trying to understand all this? (gh related peptides in particular)



## DaBeast25 (May 11, 2011)

So, from what I've gathered ghrp's, ghrh, and cjc's all stimulate your body to produce more gh?

When using these peptides, is there the potential to shutdown your body's natural ability to produce gh similar to AAS, or would these be most comparable to a "test booster" but for gh???

Also, from my understanding HGH needs to be taken for the long run to really maximize it's benifits... is this the case with these peptides?  


I am still considering trying "something" as I go into my pct soon...I'm in a cutting phase and currently taking an ECA stack as well.  I can't justify running any peptides without a better understanding of them, but it seems like there must be a lot more unknowns in the peptide world when compared to AAS...


----------



## yerg (May 12, 2011)

Ive been researchin a lot in this area.  It seems that some things get more confusing with the more information you get!lol
I do know that yes HGH must be run for a long time to see benefits and that these new peptides are supposed to be cheaper, more efficient, and dont need to be run as long.  I know thats very vague!!!!!lol  Personally I will be trying the cjc-1295 alone and will post how it goes.  Might start tonight...


----------



## tjsulli (May 12, 2011)

you should stack with a ghrp. if you where going to take one or the other (ghrh/ghrp) you should have went with a ghrp peptide studies i found


----------



## yerg (May 12, 2011)

tjsulli said:


> you should stack with a ghrp. if you where going to take one or the other (ghrh/ghrp) you should have went with a ghrp peptide studies i found


 I was told the exact opposite of this. if running one or the other then run ghrh.  hmm


----------



## tjsulli (May 12, 2011)

yerg said:


> I was told the exact opposite of this. if running one or the other then run ghrh. hmm


i can say that have run ghrp-6 alone with good results.  now iam running cjc1295/ghrp-6 combo only one week in so its kind of hard to tell at this point running a ghrp solo and running the two together


----------



## DaBeast25 (May 13, 2011)

yerg,

how are you planning on dosing that?  are you pinning sub-q?


----------



## yerg (May 13, 2011)

DaBeast25 said:


> yerg,
> 
> how are you planning on dosing that? are you pinning sub-q?


 
Sub-Q 3x a day     150mcg AM,PW,PM


----------



## TooOld (May 16, 2011)

yerg said:


> I was told the exact opposite of this. if running one or the other then run ghrh.  hmm



By who?

GHRP's builds the peaks, GHRH builds the troughs between the peaks AND the peaks when used in conjunction with a GHRP.

I have not heard of anyone using a GHRH by itself since it releases less than 1 iu of GH on it's own.


----------

